# Looking for the thickest vinyl heat transfer



## yoyoma (Jun 23, 2015)

I am new to the game and am looking for a 1 millimeter thick vinyl. I have searched online and they all seem to be very thin. Also are there any other materials besides vinyl that can be used on cotton shirt.

Any help would be much apprectiated thanks.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

1 millimeter is too thick to be cut through most desktop vinyl cutters. Most heat transfer materials are going to be 3-5 mil, with thicker materials maxing out at around 8 mil. 1 millimeter = about 40 mil.


----------



## yoyoma (Jun 23, 2015)

ayukish said:


> 1 millimeter is too thick to be cut through most desktop vinyl cutters. Most heat transfer materials are going to be 3-5 mil, with thicker materials maxing out at around 8 mil. 1 millimeter = about 40 mil.


is there any other material i can use? i want to give it a raised look.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Flock will give you the raised look. It will also have a soft, velvet like feel.


----------



## yoyoma (Jun 23, 2015)

ayukish said:


> Flock will give you the raised look. It will also have a soft, velvet like feel.


not into the velvet look... i want a matte raised look.. thnks for you replies anyhow


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Take a look at the SimStitch line of pre cuts from Stahls. It may be thick enough to give the look you want.


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

You want this stuff, if you use very light pressure it puffs up to over 1mm.

3D Techno T-Shirt Vinyl | Garment Films | Siser 3D-Techno


----------



## yoyoma (Jun 23, 2015)

ArferMo said:


> You want this stuff, if you use very light pressure it puffs up to over 1mm.
> 
> 3D Techno T-Shirt Vinyl | Garment Films | Siser 3D-Techno


The pictures shows matte, gloss, and felt finish. Does it come in all these finishes? I am looking for a *smooth matte* finish

I live in canada shipping is gonna be a b*itch


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

It's a smooth matte finish there are local stockists over there and you can get it by the meter or a free sample to test before you place an order just to be sure.


----------

